# Okinawa Seawall



## The Empress (Jul 26, 2011)

C&C would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sleist (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a couple of suggestions:

The horizon seem a little low on the left.
My monitor is not the best at the moment, but the lighting seems flat - this could be fixed with some post processing.
What I said above would also help make the clouds pop a bit more - the clouds are a nice part of the image in my opinion.
If you can go back here, I would try to go wider if possible to get more of the walkway into the shot, running from the corner more than from the side.
A little height as well would help create more of a leading line into the photo.

I'd love to see some closer shots of those 4-legged cement barriers too - could make for some interesting B&W images.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Empress (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the comment, I will have to head back out there for a wider angle shot. It's funny you should say that about the barriers because this is one of the other shots I had from that day haha




I wanted to get closer and single in on the one w/ the writing, but i was in nice clothes and really bad shoes for that lol


----------



## baturn (Jul 27, 2011)

On my monitor the colors seem a little bland. Perhaps a little tweak in saturation? Also if attempting this shot again I would lower ISO to 200 and stop down a couple stops as there is plenty of room to adjust shutter speed.


----------



## The Empress (Jul 27, 2011)

baturn said:


> On my monitor the colors seem a little bland. Perhaps a little tweak in saturation? Also if attempting this shot again I would lower ISO to 200 and stop down a couple stops as there is plenty of room to adjust shutter speed.



When I try to up the saturation, all it does is make the barriers a more orange color.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 27, 2011)

What processing program are you using? If you bump the saturation and it's a little on the red side, bump the white balance down a little to the left (blue) The photo looks a little soft. I am currently in Okinawa also and I've noticed the hazy days make it a challenge sometimes. Keep shooting and learning.

Eric


----------

